# Telefono analogo y digital - Central Telefonica



## airknightz (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola foro este mi primer post, ante todo voy a resaltar que soy informatico con nociones basicas de electronica. 

Mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo una central telefonica, la cual esta conectada a 2 lineas RDSI y una analoga, se tiene ya un cableado estructurado por todo el edificio. Se cuentan con telefonos analogos y digitales. Lo que quiero saber es que si un telefono digital se quema cuando se conecta a un terminal RJ11 analogo. Cual es la diferencia entre un terminal analogo y digital. Otra cosa que cabe resaltar es que ambos telefonos digital y analogo se conectan a terminales RJ11.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 20, 2010)

Postea el modelo del telefono "digital" sera de 4 hilos? porque si digital te refieres a VOIP la conexion es por RJ45.


----------



## airknightz (Sep 20, 2010)

<El telefono digital esta en este link http://sysdoc.doors.ch/ALCATEL/SpanishGuide_Easy_ES01.pdf
tengo dudas gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 21, 2010)

No dice nada el manual, parece un telefono comun analogico con teclas digitales.. fijate el conector si es realmente un RJ11 o rj45 o si tiene los dos. Con ese mismo numero hay productos de VOIP. Cuando hablas de cableado estructurado a cual te refieres?


----------



## airknightz (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola elbrujo gracias por tu interes, mira el telefono es digital acepta llamadas rdsi, y tiene multiples funciones, solo tiene un conector RJ11.

El cableado estrucutrado de la central, listo para conectar los anexos telefonicos.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 22, 2010)

Que central tienes? conozco telefonos de dos hilos, de cuatro y los de VOIP con puerto ethernet (RJ45) Los de 4 hilos es por funciones extras que llevan en ese par ademas de tener la linea por el otro par. Ahora con la tecnologia digital de VOIP lleva todo y mas... por un UTP

En todo caso desarma una roseta a ver cuantos hilos esta cableada.. con respecto a la pregunta inicial si es de 4 hilos el cableado y pones un telefono comun no se quema y andaria a medias por la perdida de funciones de las de 4 hilos. En una palabra la tecnologia de la central, marca que telefonos lleva..

Hay centrales hibridas que reemplazaron al tipico rele para el marcado por el digital de tonos, pero los telefonos son analogicos aunque su teclado sea digital..


----------



## Cesar Landazuri (Dic 21, 2010)

Mucha gente habla de digital pero esta expresión esta muy generalizada, como bien dice el amigo, digital era una expresión usada para diferencial un teléfono de disco con uno de teclado, como el que se usa comúnmente hoy.

La palabra teléfono digital en este caso a mi humilde entendimiento se refiere a un teléfono propietario. Este teléfono usa cuatro hilos, donde el segundo par de hilos es para transferir datos entre el aparato y el equipo, Los teléfonos propietarios son únicos para cada marca, solo se pueden usar con la central telefónica compatible con el. Normalmente no debería suceder nada si conecta el aparato al anexo estándar, pero si este no es compatible o los cuatro hilos no están bien conectados a la central, el aparato no funcionara. Ademas debe estar seguro si su conexión es para teléfonos propietarios ya que algunas centrales diferencian las conexiones estándar con propietarias.

Ahora existen centrales telefónicas análogas y digitales las cuales tienen un funcionamiento muy similar. Para el usuario no existirá diferencias.

Las centrales IP son realmente digitales ya que transmiten paquetes de datos por la red IP, pero ojo, la calidad de audio aun no alcanza el nivel del telefónico.

Espero que aclare algunas dudas.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 21, 2010)

*[Las centrales IP son realmente digitales ya que transmiten paquetes de datos por la red IP, pero ojo, la calidad de audio aun no alcanza el nivel del telefónico.]*

De donde sacas ese comentario? que experiencia tenes en telefonia IP, sabes cuantos codec existen? de cual en particular estas hablando? no confundas a los demas.


----------



## Cesar Landazuri (Dic 21, 2010)

Che no te exaltes. La idea es que todos entiendan...

La mayor parte de códecs provoca pérdidas de información para conseguir un tamaño lo más pequeño posible del archivo destino. Hay también codecs sin pérdidas (lossless), pero en la mayor parte de aplicaciones prácticas, para un aumento casi imperceptible de la calidad no merece la pena un aumento considerable del tamaño de los datos. La excepción es si los datos sufrirán otros tratamientos en el futuro. En este caso, la codificación repetida con pérdidas a la larga daña la calidad.

Tendríamos que hablar de anchos de banda, retardos, perdidas y la red IP, que en realidad no fue pensada para dar algún tipo de garantía. Hay que hablar también de lo positivo, gracias a esta tecnología tenemos un ahorro en nuestras llamadas telefónicas, ademas de poder tener un teléfono anexo o extensión a distancia con muy poca inversión.
Hay que ser perceptivo y a la gente no se le engaña, ellos se dan cuenta de esto, cuando el de a pie entra a una cabina o cuando hablan por Skype notan la diferencia de la ya conocida calidad telefónica.
Por ello como dices no hay que confundir a los demás.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 21, 2010)

Estoy tranquilo, solo que no me gusta que quede desvirtuada una informacion, sabes como es, uno lee y comenta, y cada vez la informacion se degrada..  ademas trabajo con telefonia IP y conozco el paño..


----------



## Cesar Landazuri (Dic 21, 2010)

Que bueno elbrujo, estas en un ramo muy importante con gran futuro y fuerte crecimiento, estoy seguro que en la Argentina asi como la DGT MICRO, muy pronto y seguro nos sorprenden con una serie IP que ponga en alto la tecnología Latinoamericana.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 22, 2010)

Hay servicios muy malos como los que describis y generalmente son los gratuitos. El usuario no dice nada por ser gratuito y cree que ahi termina la cosa.. Hasta en mi celular tengo una linea IP que anda medianamente bien con la salida de 3G de mi prestadora de servicio y si quiero calidad, me paso a wifi y anda OK. Muy recomendable cuando uno viaja a otro pais donde las telefonicas por esto del roaming te parten la cabeza con las tarifas. Si, es el presente y futuro de las comunicaciones aunque no utilices un prestador de telefonia IP. A nivel empresa las soluciones que hay a disposicion, aun libres como el caso de servidores linux, indican que es el norte. Tener hoy dos redes una de telefonia y otra de datos sabiendo que hoy en cada escritorio donde hay un telefono hay una pc, es un desproposito. Atiendo empresas (bancos, etc) que tienen esta tecnologia vinculada entre sus sucursales y casa matriz, logrando una integracion en lo que es comunicaciones muy interesante. Volviendo al tema de los codecs pasa que los buenos buenos son pagos y no todos quieren pagarlos.. la version libre que se utiliza con Linux anda bien..


----------



## Cesar Landazuri (Dic 22, 2010)

Esto es verdad, al nivel de las grandes empresas multinacionales, bancos etc. con tecnología de punta, anchos de banda interesantes, codecs pagos, VPNs, firewalls, seguridad contra hackers, virus, gusanos y troyanos, personas encargadas como tu, en fin todo un grupo de gente y tecnología trabajando para prevenir cualquier tipo de problema, bueno; Así las cosas funcionan mejor.....

Pero para las empresas medianas y pequeñas esto significaría un gasto muy importante. Al tener tu comunicación aparte de la red, te proteges mucho de todo esto, ademas si quieres tener los beneficios de extensiones o anexos remotos, proveedores de llamadas de larga distancia económicas, las puedes tener, puedes colocar módulos o gateways que te ofrecen todo esto con mayor seguridad a muy bajo costo. 

Esta es la razón que te hablo de IP a futuro. En mi caso ya he probado con tres centrales IP, tres diferentes proveedores... Donde termine? Tuve la brillante idea de colocar una central IP conectada por troncales digitales a mi central telefónica convencional, esto convierte las dos centrales un solo sistema, entonces tengo algunas personas en extensiones o anexos IP y otras en análogo, dependiendo de sus funciones. Yo tengo dos anexos uno análogo y el otro digital. Ahora pregúntame si me estreso....
Debes saber que antes nadie pensaba en su central telefónica, funcionaban tan bien que nadie se acordaba que existían. Ahora con esta migración tenemos problemas de configuración, administración de la red para poder dar el mejor uso de los anchos de banda etc. 

La central se cae, las llamadas tienen eco, no me puedo comunicar....Cuando antes pasaba esto..... NUNCA. 

Debes saber que antes en el campo de las telecomunicaciones no teníamos problemas de discos duros, ventiladores, sistemas operativos inestables, etc.  Las centrales venían encapsuladas, con lenguajes de programación tan sencillos que no fallaban. No tenían ningún tipo de problema... Podría llorar mas pero creo que ya captaste como dicen THE BIG PICTURE.

Un gran saludo...


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 22, 2010)

Es que hay que diagramar la red para esto desde el momento de la concepcion.. y no un parche.. Subnets por separado, buenos routeres, vlan, Qos.. y anda.. fijate los que ponen analogicamente camaras IP se les cae la red, no le da el ancho de banda..


----------

